# Monkeys!



## cervantes (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi!

Did you know that the only chance to see Monkeys in the wild in Europe is the small British colony of Gibraltar?

I was there recently and I'd like to share some impressions and storys I witnessed. To cut a long story short - the Barbary macaques of Gibraltar are way more spectacular than you'd think. They have learned to take advantage of the close proximity to humans, stealing from their slow, clumsy and especially clueless fellow primates unscrupulously.

The full story with pictures can be found here:
http://www.focrates.com/articles/spain_2015/spain_2015_part3.html

Greetings!


----------



## AaronT (Dec 9, 2015)

Wonderful! I love the interaction between the monkeys.


----------



## MJ (Dec 9, 2015)

Great stuff, Cervantes!


----------



## cervantes (Dec 9, 2015)

@AaronT, MJ
Thanks guys!


----------

